# Leaving the union to go to college?



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

You need to talk to your BA or BM about this, no one here could tell you for sure.

I know of apprentices that were given leaves of absence and allowed to come back many years later. I also know of apprentices who lost their spot.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

iceman90289 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm really thinking about leaving the union via withdrawal. Would I be allowed to come back easily? Right now im a second year. I dont intend to leave this industry completely. I'd like to know I can come back to this after I get my degree, im 24 years old and education is more of a priority to me right now.


It's likely you'll lose your spot so I would just stick with it.

What are you going to take in college?

Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would stick with the Union and learn a trade.... you can always take night courses if you are motivated enough...


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Where do you see yourself in four years? What is your career goal?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I cannot imagine any reason that it would benefit you or the local to have you quit, midstream, without finishing what you started. A one time sabbatical to take care of a dying parent, or spouse, is one thing, but asking for a time-out to train for another career? Put down the crack pipe.

You need to get your head in the game and make a choice.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

If you don't see being an electrician in your future quit. If you stay you're wasting everyone's time including your own. College is great. Just make sure what you take is what you want and there's jobs for that career choice. The world don't need anymore Liberal arts or Spanish majors.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

ibuzzard said:


> I cannot imagine any reason that it would benefit you or the local to have you quit, midstream, without finishing what you started. A one time sabbatical to take care of a dying parent, or spouse, is one thing, but asking for a time-out to train for another career? Put down the crack pipe.
> 
> You need to get your head in the game and make a choice.


About 9 years ago I had an apprentice leave one of my jobs and take a leave of absence from the local in order to go touring with his band. He went thru the proper channels and got permission. 2 years later he was back working in the local. 

iceman90289, like I said in the first post, the only people who can give you correct information is the BA, BM, or apprenticeship administrator. It can't hurt to ask.


----------



## iceman90289 (Dec 30, 2013)

good points guys. I get it, how would it benefit the local? probably wouldnt. I'm going for electrical engineeing. and the local lied when they said our classes count as credit toward a degree. it certainly doesnt. it only covers the work experience part of the degree, such as replacing an internship. I would go with night classes, in fact i did that a year ago and it went great but i could only squeeze in one class, i got a good grade and all. The apprenticeship made me further realize how much i love learning about AC and DC, or electricity in general. I dont enjoy running cable tray so much. But i love the theory and engineering aspect of things. Maybe I should leave the trade reguardless if building isnt my bag. Do i like working with tools though? oh ya sometimes it feels great. But i'd like to reapply after college perhaps.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

iceman90289 said:


> good points guys. I get it, how would it benefit the local? probably wouldnt. I'm going for electrical engineeing. and the local lied when they said our classes count as credit toward a degree. it certainly doesnt. it only covers the work experience part of the degree, such as replacing an internship. I would go with night classes, in fact i did that a year ago and it went great but i could only squeeze in one class, i got a good grade and all. The apprenticeship made me further realize how much i love learning about AC and DC, or electricity in general. I dont enjoy running cable tray so much. But i love the theory and engineering aspect of things. Maybe I should leave the trade reguardless if building isnt my bag. Do i like working with tools though? oh ya sometimes it feels great. But i'd like to reapply after college perhaps.


Why?!? You don't need a degree to be an electrician. Why spend the money on 4+ years of education the go back to the union? I don't get it. Do one or another.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Getting into the IBEW is a good opportunity. Having a spot is not something to give up easily.

I'd try my hardest to hold onto the apprenticeship so that you could come back in the future, if you choose to.

You're in California. A 2nd year apprentice there probably makes more money than any other job you can readily find, plus insurance, retirement, etc.


----------



## iceman90289 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll ask my BM tomorrow, It's just that even though this is a great career, i'd like to have it as something to fall back on. I dont expect electrical engineers to find work willy nilly. although one's with trade experience do i hear. My original plan was to do both simultaneously, i could learn to build as well as design. It's nearly impossible with san bernardino county being so enormous. I'll make a choice. I'm going to go to school, and get my degree, and if I can come back to the union later if i choose then thats even better. I dont need a degree to be an electrician but I do need one to satisfy my educational goals.

I get a lot of retaliation from contractors sometimes when i say im leaving at 2:30 (the time we all get off anyway) to go to school tonight and they know its not the apprenticeship school.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Our local - and probably yours, too - offers scholarships to journeymen who want to further their education in a related field such as EE, or perhaps Labor studies, etc. . Get your ticket in hand, re-asses your priorities at that time, and make a decision. You are too close to the finish line, and the apprenticeship goes really fast.

Do you realize how long it will take you to reach the earning power of a JW here in Cali, AFTER your four or five years of college? As an EE, you will likely be working cheap for a good while. My son, just turned out, has a company truck, with a stack of gas cards, and draws foreman wages, probably 120 K per anum, for a 40 hour work week. How long after obtaining your degree will it take you to reach that level as a newly graduated, maybe unemployed EE?


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

You should study EET and not EE


----------



## iceman90289 (Dec 30, 2013)

FlyingSparks said:


> You should study EET and not EE


yeah but they dont go into the advanced math I want. They are more application based with an average earning potential of 50 grand and still work under engineers.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Finish what you started.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

iceman90289 said:


> yeah but they dont go into the advanced math I want. They are more application based with an average earning potential of 50 grand and still work under engineers.


What advanced math do you want?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I worked with a lot of engineers before getting in the trade and I will tell you right now the mannerisms are quite different. I probably picked enough vulgar habits before even starting high school to make trying to fit into an top-level electronics engineering environment an uphill battle. I know a few electricians with engineering degrees but their demeanors suggested that they weren't in math club and physics clubs in high school, they seemed like the type that bullied the nerds instead of being nerds. Their careers in engineering went nowhere. 

So if you have any tattoos, facial hair (exception: an unkempt full beard), drink more than 4 alcoholic "drinks" a week, have any criminal convictions, or are uncouth or non-conservative you might find it difficult to be accepted in that field (ee/electronics) and -- honestly -- 24 is a rather late start anyways. But if you're polite and have a naturally supple personality you might make it in the engineering world. 

Btw, you will likely face contempt from your fellow electricians if you start eluding to the fact that you believe that you are either too good for the trade or the trade isn't good enough for you. I know you're not telling people this verbatim, but people might misinterpret your intentions so a little discretion on this matter will go a long way.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Check with your local

AND 

Do want you want to do, go where you are going to.

AND

Have no regrets


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

brian john said:


> Check with your local
> 
> AND
> 
> ...


What he said...

Go for it! Get the degree, you'll figure out what you want somewhere down the road.

I admire your goals and ambition. :thumbsup:


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

The apprenticeship through IBEW lu 702 is an associates in science upon completion. I am wondering if yours is really different. Do you have to fill out registration cards for the JUCO in your area every semester?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

uconduit said:


> I worked with a lot of engineers before getting in the trade and I will tell you right now the mannerisms are quite different. I probably picked enough vulgar habits before even starting high school to make trying to fit into an top-level electronics engineering environment an uphill battle. I know a few electricians with engineering degrees but their demeanors suggested that they weren't in math club and physics clubs in high school, they seemed like the type that bullied the nerds instead of being nerds. Their careers in engineering went nowhere.
> 
> So if you have any tattoos, facial hair (exception: an unkempt full beard), drink more than 4 alcoholic "drinks" a week, have any criminal convictions, or are uncouth or* non-conservative* you might find it difficult to be accepted in that field (ee/electronics) and -- honestly -- 24 is a rather late start anyways. *But if you're polite and have a naturally supple personality you might make it in the engineering world.
> *
> Btw, you will likely face contempt from your fellow electricians if you start eluding to the fact that you believe that you are either too good for the trade or the trade isn't good enough for you. I know you're not telling people this verbatim, but people might misinterpret your intentions so a little discretion on this matter will go a long way.



Hilarious ...:laughing:

You're telling the man to give up his 'masculinity' , and at the same time he must be a conservative if he wants to get along with Electrical Engineers----------WOW! ..:laughing:

Read *this* and learn about what you're advocating :laughing:


The kid wants to go to college to become an Electrical Engineer,however he does not need to study the mannerisms of metrosexuals,and conservatism,he should however study Electrical Engineering and strive to become the best in his chosen profession.

Considering the fact that it is the year 2013 at the age of 24 he's got a very good chance of seeing the year 2113 because of the advancement of medical technology will likely make that possible,with that said 24 is not too old to start anything in life.

Some of the guys here are objecting to him walking away from the Union that he's already put in 2 years and should finish the job he started. Many of the Electricians here could not gain admittance into their local Union for one reason or another and had to pay their own way through school while working as an apprentice for an open shop,so when they see someone who wants to walk away from a good thing,being an electricians apprentice in the IBEW IT ticks them off and some of the union men here have also objected as well, someone else could have been in his position for the last 2 years that would have stuck with the Electrical trade in the IBEW and enjoyed the benefit of everything the IBEW Apprenticeship has to offer.

Regardless of how we feel about it,It is up to him to do what he wants and go out and get it,what he wants to do is a big job,I wish him the best of luck in completing this job and becoming the best electrical engineer money can buy.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

butcher733 said:


> The apprenticeship through IBEW lu 702 is an associates in science upon completion. I am wondering if yours is really different. Do you have to fill out registration cards for the JUCO in your area every semester?


That's like 60+ credits? Is it accredited everywhere?

My local was supposed to be 48 credits, but there was no accreditation at any of the local colleges, so what's the point? I think NJIT was willing to honor 10 credits or something like that.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

uconduit said:


> I worked with a lot of engineers before getting in the trade and I will tell you right now the mannerisms are quite different. I probably picked enough vulgar habits before even starting high school to make trying to fit into an top-level electronics engineering environment an uphill battle. I know a few electricians with engineering degrees but their demeanors suggested that they weren't in math club and physics clubs in high school, they seemed like the type that bullied the nerds instead of being nerds. Their careers in engineering went nowhere.
> 
> So if you have any tattoos, facial hair (exception: an unkempt full beard), drink more than 4 alcoholic "drinks" a week, have any criminal convictions, or are uncouth or non-conservative you might find it difficult to be accepted in that field (ee/electronics) and -- honestly -- 24 is a rather late start anyways. But if you're polite and have a naturally supple personality you might make it in the engineering world.
> 
> Btw, you will likely face contempt from your fellow electricians if you start eluding to the fact that you believe that you are either too good for the trade or the trade isn't good enough for you. I know you're not telling people this verbatim, but people might misinterpret your intentions so a little discretion on this matter will go a long way.


Yeah,
In my case 
Tattoos -no
Facial hair-for a while
Drinking - world class expert
Criminal record - no
Uncouth -According to my wife, I am getting better.

I still need work on the polite and supple personality areas.


It is not too late to start a degree program at 24. This is still a difficult choice.

The trend in general EE is that the work can be shipped off shore Electrician's and to a lesser extent power EE work can't be. 

I'm not sure what it would be like working in construction at 58. No problem as an EE though.

If you are an EE with an interest in power related systems, you can still get your hands dirty and also get to think, calculate, and be creative. It would be a good idea to go through the PE process to make yourself more valuable. I regret that I didn't.

The union electrician route is a good choice because you will get a lot of valuable training. 

EE's use a lot more math than electricians, so make sure you can handle it. Engineers must also know a lot about why things work the way they do in addition to how to efficiently get stuff built.

With either the EE/electrician career paths you should always be willing to take on challenges that make you stretch your abilities. This isn't easy because there are always people who fault you for making mistakes, but it is the best way to avoid obsolescence. Which ever way you go, try to work with the best team. When you rub elbows with the best on a day to day basis, you will learn a lot more than you would otherwise. 

I'm starting to ramble now.

EJPHI


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

You motivation is inspiring. I work at a power company and i was just telling my wife how i wish i would have got into engineering. They do GREAT in my region. It isn't too late for me to start, but i have a set of goals in place to get me where I want to be. The fact that you're a second year tells me that you've taken time to see what you could potentially be letting go. With whatever you do, best wishes and i think you'll be successful.


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

I would think that the Local would want someone with an electrical engineering degree in their ranks.
I was an apprentice with a brother with an electrical engineering degree. He eventually became our educational director. Makes great money for setting up Journeyman courses, running the apprentice school, and conducting CEU classes for our contractors.
He has his own office, a steady job, and he hasn't had to strap on the iron in years.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

ampman66 said:


> I would think that the Local would want someone with an electrical engineering degree in their ranks.
> I was an apprentice with a brother with an electrical engineering degree. He eventually became our educational director. Makes great money for setting up Journeyman courses, running the apprentice school, and conducting CEU classes for our contractors.


Agreed, that's why I don't think he'll have a problem taking a leave of absence for education.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Hack Work said:


> That's like 60+ credits? Is it accredited everywhere?
> 
> My local was supposed to be 48 credits, but there was no accreditation at any of the local colleges, so what's the point? I think NJIT was willing to honor 10 credits or something like that.


:thumbsup:

I have heard that over and over, you have non-accredited teachers, NOT professors. 

Try taking that to a four year school and tell them you want to blow off the first two years.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

brian john said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I have heard that over and over, you have non-accredited teachers, NOT professors.
> 
> Try taking that to a four year school and tell them you want to blow off the first two years.


Yup, they are "instructors" who went down to Tennessee to take a few different courses over the span of 1 week. Even less training than most home inspectors :thumbup:

Now, that is not to say that these instructors are not super smart and EXCELLENT teachers, because the ones in my local are exactly that. But as far as college credits, it's just not happening like they said it would.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Hilarious ...:laughing:
> 
> You're telling the man to give up his 'masculinity' , and at the same time he must be a conservative if he wants to get along with Electrical Engineers----------WOW! ..:laughing:
> 
> ...


Give up his masculinity? Metrosexuals?

You are whacked. :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

iceman90289 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm really thinking about leaving the union via withdrawal. Would I be allowed to come back easily? Right now im a second year. I dont intend to leave this industry completely. I'd like to know I can come back to this after I get my degree, im 24 years old and education is more of a priority to me right now.


It doesn't hurt to ask. I bet they would be happy to do that especially if book 1 has a lot on it.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

iceman90289 said:


> Hello,
> I'm really thinking about leaving the union via withdrawal. Would I be allowed to come back easily? Right now im a second year. I dont intend to leave this industry completely. I'd like to know I can come back to this after I get my degree, im 24 years old and education is more of a priority to me right now.


I'd finish your apprenticeship first, you may not get another opportunity. You will earn more money as a journeyman electrician than as a newly graduated engineer. Unless you have a bunch of money laying around, how will you pay for college? Personally I'd advise against student loans if you can instead work your way through college. However, if attending college part-time it will take a _really_ long time to finish your degree unless you plan on having absolutely no life outside of work and school.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Then quit,boy. Other kids are waiting for the call.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

EE's here don't make what we make.

Plus they have the whip cracked on them hard by the firm. 

Like mid-twenties hourly, and they are under alot of stress to churn out the pulp.

I myself like the IE thing. Laying out machinery is the bomb ****.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

keep working in the Union and go to night school. when there's a scheduling conflict with school ask your employer if you can take the little bit of time off for classes.

also if you want to become an engineer go sign up for the reserves, officer training in the Seabees over at Port Hueneme. be a weekend warrior in officer training while you're going to college or at least look into it. or look into other branches of the service go for the officer not the grunt.


----------



## iwa (Jun 26, 2010)

I would say make sure its absolutely what you want to do before you did. When i was in 3rd year i met a 5th year who had an electrical engineering degree already and he told me he made the switch because he made slightly more money but the best part was the insurance and retirement that he was NOT getting as an EE. I'm taking community college PLC classes myself because i enjoy the work and turned out this year at 23 and learned real quick the guys who stay busy are the ones who specialize in the more technical work (troubleshooting, Plc, motor controls, etc). Good luck man whatever path you choose.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

iwa said:


> I would say make sure its absolutely what you want to do before you did. When i was in 3rd year i met a 5th year who had an electrical engineering degree already and he told me he made the switch because he made slightly more money but the best part was the insurance and retirement that he was NOT getting as an EE. I'm taking community college PLC classes myself because i enjoy the work and turned out this year at 23 and learned real quick the guys who stay busy are the ones who specialize in the more technical work (troubleshooting, Plc, motor controls, etc). Good luck man whatever path you choose.


keep up the good work, think big in your education goal.
if you could donate some time to Habitat for Humanity, help them out with some wiring
it keep you up on the residential aspects. or help them out with whatever they give you
I've helped out with them it's very rewarding.


----------



## iwa (Jun 26, 2010)

Lep said:


> keep up the good work, think big in your education goal.
> if you could donate some time to Habitat for Humanity, help them out with some wiring
> it keep you up on the residential aspects. or help them out with whatever they give you
> I've helped out with them it's very rewarding.


Definitely would be interested in this Lep, especially since I'm out of work right now. There is always something to be learned, especially in this trade. Your profile says alcatraz, are you out of Local 6? I'm out of 340 in Sacramento myself.


----------



## sae (Aug 17, 2012)

iceman90289 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm really thinking about leaving the union via withdrawal. Would I be allowed to come back easily? Right now im a second year. I dont intend to leave this industry completely. I'd like to know I can come back to this after I get my degree, im 24 years old and education is more of a priority to me right now.


 If you're 24, it definitely is not in your best interest to drop the trade unless work is horrible there. As far as the credits, they apply to an associates in applied science degree, if I remember correctly. You're better off spending time at night classes learning building automation, etc, than wasting time on the few classes needed to complete that associates degree. There is plenty to learn in this trade that most don't think about, everything from high voltage substations down to electronics and programming them. 

If you're set on being an EE, the apprenticeship program won't really benefit you much. It does cover a lot of theory, but chances are you will be very rusty by the end of the apprenticeship, from lack of using it.

I suppose that it would help if you wanted to be an estimator or PM though, but the biggest gain would be seeing how drawings are applied in real world and where shortcuts and money can be made. However, if you ever did make it to running work and laying out jobs, there would be no reason to toss away $80k a year to go play school and spend $80k on loans to make the same money. 

Remember, five years of apprenticeship nets your well into the six figures by the end and guarantees you employment throughout, in many locals. You are talking about giving up those wages, spending nearly six figures and four years, then resuming at the same pay (unless you are top notch, best in class) for another couple of years. You are looking at being in your thirties before you see an actual raise. 
That's not very sound planning, to put it nicely. There is too much in this trade for anyone to ever learn and master, your best bet is to try. A very knowledgeable and proficient electrician is worth their weight in gold.


----------



## iceman90289 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Guys. I appreciate the support. I do not drink, i dont curse a lot, i dont have a DUI and i dont think i ever even had a beer. I am a bit of a nerd. I dont have the personality many electricians do. I just feel like i dont fit in, has nothing to do with me being better or not than the union. I just feel like i belong with other nerds. I've applied to the Southern California Edison year round internship, i should hear back from them in a few days. I'm hoping something picks up soon. Im eating into my reserve credit line and getting a little scared lol


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Did you talk to the BA?


----------



## iceman90289 (Dec 30, 2013)

No not yet, Im going in person tomorrow.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

iceman90289 said:


> No not yet, Im going in person tomorrow.


Cool, let us know how it works out.

Remember, when talking to them be clear that your future will be as an IBEW member, but at a higher level.


----------



## iceman90289 (Dec 30, 2013)

so the ibew is not limited to apprentices and journeymen?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

iceman90289 said:


> so the ibew is not limited to apprentices and journeymen?


Many in the IBEW are, OR WERE PRE NAFTA in manufacturing.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

iceman90289 said:


> so the ibew is not limited to apprentices and journeymen?


There's many different situations. Maybe you'll use what you learn in college to be an instrumentation tech. Maybe you'll do engineering for a large contractor but still be union.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

B4T said:


> I would stick with the Union and learn a trade.... you can always take night courses if you are motivated enough...



Yep, I make more and work MORE steady than my 'College graduated' counter parts.
I also have more time off and a better quality of life.

My friends with -Bachelors- are Starting out on the pay scale where I was 15 years ago.

Sure, They have nicer cars, more bills and are a lot grayer than me at a young 52.

Most of them look very old- OMFG-- I'm happy and relaxed.

They look like hell. Not sure what the next day will bring, me, a new opportunity with every day.

I have OPTIONS- Not a degree.


Oh well. I also have disposable income, Coz Uncle Sam Can't see all.:thumbsup:

Go for it! But have an angle. Otherwise, it is just for you.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

My 2 cents, you can not work in the field as an electrician until you retire. This job is not for old men. Eventually you're body will break down and you will not want to or be able to deal with the physical rigors of electrical work. If you have an opportunity to get an education and a career that is sustainable until you reach retirement age, then go for it. Some of these guys are blowing sunshine up your azz about how great this trade is, they are lying. You do not want to be doing this when you're 60. Better your situation now while you can, before you get married, have kids and life responsibilities and you're stuck in the trade slowly killing yourself. 

Sorry for being a downer, just trying to be honest.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

leland said:


> Yep, I make more and work MORE steady than my 'College graduated' counter parts.
> I also have more time off and a better quality of life.
> 
> My friends with -Bachelors- are Starting out on the pay scale where I was 15 years ago.
> ...


Who cares how much someone makes if they are doing something they don't want to do? This kid clearly has ambitions, and his goal is a pretty damn good job. Yet a forum of grunts are telling him to forget his goal and be a grunt instead because he might make more money? :laughing::laughing:

Nevermind the fact that there are plenty of electrician here who make only $30-40K, both union and non-union. I don't care how high your rate is, multiply it by 0 hours and it's still $0.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Give up his masculinity? Metrosexuals?
> 
> You are whacked. :laughing:


Read his post again it's clear as a bell.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> My 2 cents, you can not work in the field as an electrician until you retire. This job is not for old men. Eventually you're body will break down and you will not want to or be able to deal with the physical rigors of electrical work. If you have an opportunity to get an education and a career that is sustainable until you reach retirement age, then go for it. Some of these guys are blowing sunshine up your azz about how great this trade is, they are lying. You do not want to be doing this when you're 60. Better your situation now while you can, before you get married, have kids and life responsibilities and you're stuck in the trade slowly killing yourself.
> 
> Sorry for being a downer, just trying to be honest.



EBFD6 (you have a busy house)- Thanx for being there! :thumbsup:
You are correct, It is a young mans game.
How ever- I am still a young man at 52, and worked my way out of all that hard work-- thru education and personal perseverance.
I did it thru mentors and not the system. If you are in the union I think you may be limited- due the protocol and seniority issues.

I have broken $100K for the last 3 years-(yes-in this economy as an employee :thumbup non-union and no weekends.
My college grad friends- base salary after 5 yrs- $58K. entry- $42K-

I like the decision I made.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

leland said:


> I have broken $100K for the last 3 years-(yes-in this economy as an employee :thumbup non-union and no weekends.


I did too, for many years. And then a 20-24 month waiting list :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Most of my fellow brothers didn't have the luck of the draw that I did in sticking with contractors or being able to find a foreman job with another contractor right after a layoff, so they sat the bench. Thousands of men.

*No one* can depend on 2,000 hours a year, union or not.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Hack Work said:


> I did too, for many years. And then a 20-24 month waiting list :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Most of my fellow brothers didn't have the luck of the draw that I did in sticking with contractors or being able to find a foreman job with another contractor right after a layoff, so they sat the bench. Thousands of men.
> 
> *No one* can depend on 2,000 hours a year, union or not.



When your good, known and respected.
You don't need a union, luck of the draw or anything else.
Just knowledge,talent and a service.
After that- it takes care of its' self.

It is nice to be recruited and not have to solicit.:thumbsup:

Funny how that works.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

leland said:


> When your good, known and respected.
> You don't need a union, luck of the draw or anything else.
> Just knowledge,talent and a service.
> After that- it takes care of its' self.


 Yeah, keep telling yourself that buddy. You can be the greatest thing since sliced bread, but if there is no work, you ain't working. 

No one cares about you or your story. This thread is about the OP and whether he can take time off to go to school during his apprenticeship.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Hack Work said:


> Yeah, keep telling yourself that buddy. You can be the greatest thing since sliced bread, but if there is no work, you ain't working. No one cares about you or your story.



I always hate new guys that brag about what they have done or where they've been. Show me what you can do by tooling up and go to work. No work hits all of us. Union or not no matter if you've wired a nuclear plant or a bunch of houses.


----------



## iceman90289 (Dec 30, 2013)

Spoke to the union, I can leave on good terms and come back when I want to and be where I left off at, now then, what makes this choice to go to college easier is the fact that work will be very slow for the next two years, its very possible i'll work 3 months to 6 months per year. That said I choose catching up on college.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Just an FYI, my brother is a licensed PE (professional engineer) in CA and just about every Cali union j-man pulled in more a year than he does. Just something to think about.


----------

